# What to do with california redwood.



## billybokay (Oct 30, 2006)

I just picked up 40 12 foot 3x6 clear redwood for next to nothing. It's old and grey and rotten on the ends. But after a few passes on the jointer and planer with the ends cut off, this stuff is beautiful. No nail holes or anything.
I am thinking of doing a tray ceiling in my home. 24x24 room. Just sheet rock now.
I would make it look like a timber framed roof. 3x 6 rafters and _I_ would cut and mill tounge and groove strips to run between the fake rafters. 
Lots of work in the shop and in the room. The wife is not sure she likes the Idea. 
I don't want to use it outside and have it be grey again in a few months. Plus outside I don't need any furniture ,decking or a gazebo.
I guess I could do all the planing and make it beautiful and resell it. Or just hold onto it until a job comes along where i can use it. But thats what the guy did I bought it from. Sat on it for years until he wanted it gone.

What to do with all this wood?


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Well Billy.....It appears to me that the wood is practically worthless...so you might as well bundle it up and send it to me....:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

That sounds like a great score. I work with a lot of redwood and those boards are gonna be just fine. I reclaimed a 30 year old redwood deck. Jill's dad thought I was nuts. He was just gonna burn the wood. He rebuilt the deck with treated lumber. I took the rotten worthless boards, trimmed the rotten ends off ran it through the planer and built some really nice deck furniture and gave it to them for Christmas last year. He couldn't believe it was his old deck..:shifty: :shifty: :shifty: 

The ceiling is a great idea or it makes great plank flooring too.

Good Score...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

You could use that redwood for a really nice wine storage built-in rack, cabinet, or something !!! Design... is wide open!!! wow, I think I`d look up to it before I would walk on it. Rick Oh... nice find!!!


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

How about simple cheeses trays with nice handles. Make a few and sell'em. Seniors would likely grab those.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Small boxes... large boxes... Nursery Bench... outdoor furniture...

You LUCKY dog!  :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------

